# murky waters



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i was wondering what are some tactics for murky water?i have fished mostly small reservoirs and ponds that have decent clarity and have been having no luck at a nearby res with very stained water any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Black and blue spinner baits, jigs, creature baits work the best for me. I fish in only heavily stained water and have been doing very well with a Zoom Baby Brush Hog in black sapphire unweighted along rocky shore lines with weed beds breaking the surface.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Use darker lures, and lures with a lot of vibration and water displacement. I like chatterbaits, jigs, spinnerbaits, shallow crankbaits, and big soft plastics.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are fishing for bass you want to fish shallow water, and tight to cover. You also want to fish slower. Give the fish time to find your bait. Use baits with a rattle or add a rattle. And using a scent can really help in dirty water. If you are throwing spinner baits, single spins would probably be a better choice. They put off more vibration than tandem bladed baits. If you are going to use a bait with two blades I'd use a double Colorado blade, a Colorado and Indiana blade combination, or a lighter weight double willow leaf, and keep it high enough in the water to see the flash from the blades.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks guys we got skunked again but im sure ill be trying again soon threw single colorado 1/4 black spinner, 1/2 and 1/4 oz rattle traps and black jigs and some havoc plastics


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I picked up a few new baits today at LBF to try out and see how they do. Picked up Netbait Super-Tmac - Okeechobee Craw, Strike king Rage lizards - Big Tex, Zoom 6" Lizard - Bullfrog, Berkley Havoc Juice Worm - Black with Blue fleck. I hope this gives you an idea of what I use in murky water that I produce fish with.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Getting skunked is definitely no fun. Does this small reservoir you're fishing usually have this water color? Sometimes fish will shut down in really dirty water until it clears up some, if the water is normally a lot clearer than it is now. If you are throwing into cover like laydowns or bushes, you may want to leave your bait in there and shake it, then let it sit, then shake it some more. There have been many times when I have had to do that for 30 seconds or more, when the water is really dirty. And you need to be real thorough in picking apart the cover. Don't be afraid to get close. Fish in dirty water aren't normally as spooky as fish in clearer water, and they have a lot smaller strike zone, so you're going to need to put it close to them before they'll hit it. 

And this is just based on my personal experience, but I have never done very good with a rattle trap in real dirty water. Maybe some others have, but not me.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> Getting skunked is definitely no fun. Does this small reservoir you're fishing usually have this water color? Sometimes fish will shut down in really dirty water until it clears up some, if the water is normally a lot clearer than it is now. If you are throwing into cover like laydowns or bushes, you may want to leave your bait in there and shake it, then let it sit, then shake it some more. There have been many times when I have had to do that for 30 seconds or more, when the water is really dirty. And you need to be real thorough in picking apart the cover. Don't be afraid to get close. Fish in dirty water aren't normally as spooky as fish in clearer water, and they have a lot smaller strike zone, so you're going to need to put it close to them before they'll hit it.
> 
> And this is just based on my personal experience, but I have never done very good with a rattle trap in real dirty water. Maybe some others have, but not me.


Great advice, I have never done well with a Rattle Trap in real dirty water either, or any hard baits for that fact.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i had one on a redeye there but it was the day before we knew we could borrow a boat rattletrap is a big confidence lure for me so i at least try it anywhere i go sometimes i have to fish it slow or fast but most of the time i can at least get a hit or 2 or see one follow it then i know theres some fish in the area and yes it has mostly a mud bottom with small parts of rock in some places but its normally dirty


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

jason_0545 said:


> i had one on a redeye there but it was the day before we knew we could borrow a boat rattletrap is a big confidence lure for me so i at least try it anywhere i go sometimes i have to fish it slow or fast but most of the time i can at least get a hit or 2 or see one follow it then i know theres some fish in the area and yes it has mostly a mud bottom with small parts of rock in some places but its normally dirty


I'm with you on the rattle trap type bait being a confidence lure. I usually have one on the deck and ready to go. Especially if I am fishing around weeds. I don't know if you have any of the shallow diving square bill crankbaits, but if there are any laydowns where you're fishing you can try banging them slowly along the trunks and through the limbs. The KVD 1.5 square bill comes through cover great, and I have had some really good days throwing them into trees where the water has been muddied up by boat traffic. Just work them as if you were working a jig and feel your way through the limbs. 

And remember, tomato juice gets rid of the smell of being skunked. lol Just kidding......... and we both know why they call not catching any fish, being skunked. It stinks !!! 

Good luck, and don't give up.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JShort said:


> Use darker lures, and lures with a lot of vibration and water displacement. I like chatterbaits, jigs, spinnerbaits, shallow crankbaits, and big soft plastics.


100% agree....I returned to throwing Chatterbaits last year and I HAD A BLAST! Try the KAOTIK chatters....much better than the "Originals", they last, are built better, and don't rust!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I'm with you on the rattle trap type bait being a confidence lure. I usually have one on the deck and ready to go. Especially if I am fishing around weeds. I don't know if you have any of the shallow diving square bill crankbaits, but if there are any laydowns where you're fishing you can try banging them slowly along the trunks and through the limbs. The KVD 1.5 square bill comes through cover great, and I have had some really good days throwing them into trees where the water has been muddied up by boat traffic. Just work them as if you were working a jig and feel your way through the limbs.
> 
> And remember, tomato juice gets rid of the smell of being skunked. lol Just kidding......... and we both know why they call not catching any fish, being skunked. It stinks !!!
> 
> Good luck, and don't give up.


I just got a rapala darker blue square bill but its 3-5 I have a 2.5 dvd squarebill but its a had color but next time Im goin with the rapala squarebill a Berkeley havoc devilspear and pit boss t-rigged and a bigger dark blue chartruese big willow small Colorado with. A yamamoto grub trailer and a new redeye that has a dark metal finish


----------

